# Delayed London Metals Exchange futures data



## paulchow2k (11 May 2009)

Hi all,
My current trading platform/broker does not offer delayed/End Of Day futures Data on the London metals exchange. I've got access to 2 days old Spot price but not end of day/intraday futures data.

Can someone please let me know where I could get them for my charting package?

regards

Paul


----------

